

Twitter Mentioning—Everywhere - Arsenije
http://arsenije.quora.com/Twitter-Mentioning%E2%80%94Everywhere

======
carbocation
This essentially exists already with "Google Alerts".

~~~
Arsenije
Yep, but my idea should be kinda "easier" for the end users. In my opinion
Google Alerts are still a bit geeky.

Thanks for the comment.

